# Shinya Aoki vs Lyle Beerbohm Strikeforce April 9th



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.mma-japan.com/index.php?...rce-april-9th&catid=80:strikeforce&Itemid=100



> Mark your calendar - the Baka Survivor Shinya Aoki will be facing Lyle Beerbhom on the April 9th Strikeforce event. This comes from the man himself, Mr. Aoki. This should be a very exciting matchup as both have won by way of submission many times. Beerbohm is coming off of his loss to Pat Healy at the last Strikeforce Challengers event, while Aoki is coming off of a loss (if you want to call it that) to Jienotsu.
> 
> Contract signed, i's dotted, t's crossed. Add it to the calendar.


What's wrog with KJ Noons?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats a decent fight actually :thumbsup:



MatParker116 said:


> http://www.mma-japan.com/index.php?...rce-april-9th&catid=80:strikeforce&Itemid=100
> 
> 
> What's wrog with KJ Noons?


Haha^^ KJ has no groundgame especially if he would fight Aoki. He probably wouldn't make it out of the first minute.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Noons > BeerBohm


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Noons > BeerBohm


Aoki> BeerBohm > Noons


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If you say so, Noons is a guy at least I know is a gamer at the least, solid boxer, great cardio, good TDD. He beat Nick Diaz and took his belt and didn't do too bad the 2nd time around and would probably have beat him if he didn't have alligator arms as a WW.

BeerBohm seems like a 3rd tier/4th tier organization fighter with a bloated record. 2-1 against low tier Strikeforce competition, the last of which being a loss to the great Pat Healy.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> If you say so, Noons is a guy at least I know is a gamer at the least, solid boxer, great cardio, good TDD. He beat Nick Diaz and took his belt and didn't do too bad the 2nd time around and would probably have beat him if he didn't have alligator arms as a WW.
> 
> BeerBohm seems like a 3rd tier/4th tier organization fighter with a bloated record. 2-1 against low tier Strikeforce competition, the last of which being a loss to the great Pat Healy.


It's so easy.. BeerBohm = knows BJJ

.. KJ Noons = does not and would be finsihed immediately against the best grappler there is.

Not saying that BeerBohm won't get submited, of course Aoki will finish him, but he can at least hang in there a little longer maybe.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KJ Noons > Aoki

Say what you want Noons grappling is a whole lot better than Aoki's stand up. Noons would just maintain distance and put Aoki away early he has decent TD defense. 

I would not even be surprised if Aoki lose to Beerbohm. The buttscooting and crying won't work here, the refs won't give him his way. Aoki is a Japanese creation because of the favoritism he is shown. Stateside they will just keep standing him up so he can take another beating.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats a decent fight actually :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha^^ KJ has no groundgame


Well this uhm "guy" also didn't have a ground game










aaaand the result was:










I just hope shinya won't try to dropkick Beerbohm...











But jokes aside. I am still rooting for aoki. Come on dude get it together..FLYING ARMBAR BABY!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The thing was he went overconfident in the second round because he survived the first. He was already so sure about the victory that he just rushed in. That was a huge mistake but he surely learned from this.

Noons doesn't have the TDD to stop Aoki Toxic. Even Nick Diaz was able to get him to the ground and that says a lot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick Diaz traded punches with him first, Aoki is to one dimensional his gameplan is exposed before he ever gets in the cage.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nick Diaz traded punches with him first, Aoki is to one dimensional his gameplan is exposed before he ever gets in the cage.


He survived 3 minutes against an elite Kickboxer wich Noons certainly isn't. He also clinched up Nagashima a couple of times.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He survived 3 minutes then what happened? Oh yeah he got KTFO before he could take the aforementioned one dimensional kickboxer down. Aoki is a joke when will people realize he is a great grappler but that is it. Aoki is not a mixed martial artist. He is Demian Maia with worse striking and more crying.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> He survived 3 minutes then what happened? Oh yeah he got KTFO before he could take the aforementioned one dimensional kickboxer down. Aoki is a joke when will people realize he is a great grappler but that is it. Aoki is not a mixed martial artist. He is Demian Maia with worse striking and more crying.


Like I said before he was overconfident. He thought he already won!

Aoki is a great Judoka and by far the best submission grappler in the entire sport today. Paul Harris is starting to make a case.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He is a great grappler Bobby but he is a crap wrestler and one of the single worst strikers in the sport. The only reason he has had as much success as he has is because of the utterly horrendous favoritism shown to him by the Japanese. The way he crawls around on his butt is embarrassing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Not really! The way he destroyed Kawajiri's angle was more then impressive. 

I didn't see any butt crawling in his recent fights.

He's not just a great grappler Toxic, he's the best submission grappler there is. If he has an angle he won't stop until it's broken or somebody taps and he almost always get's the submission.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> KJ Noons > Aoki
> 
> Say what you want Noons grappling is a whole lot better than Aoki's stand up. Noons would just maintain distance and put Aoki away early he has decent TD defense...


Unless Aoki pulled some crazy flying / standing sub (which isn't out of the realm of possibility), I agree with Toxic wholeheartedly. I'm a KJ Noons hater, but he has underrated TDD, and his striking advantage over Aoki isn't even worth wasting the keystrokes discussing...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who did he fight in his last couple fights? Two complete cans, Sure he beat Crusher but it was over quick which is all the credit to Aoki. Doesn't change the fact he looks pathetic doing the butt scoot. Hell Melendez looked like he was embarrassed to be taking part in the fight with Aoki.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats a decent fight actually :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha^^ KJ has no groundgame especially if he would fight Aoki. He probably wouldn't make it out of the first minute.


Maybe, but Gilbert Melendez didnt mess with Aoki much on the ground either, he just let Aoki butt scoot around the Cage untill the referee stood him back up while Melendez continued to pick him apart standing all the way to a decision victory. If you dont mess with Aoki on the ground, you can win easily. He is like Demian Maia, but imo Maia has a little better takedown ability. (I wouldnt mind seeing these two guys in a MMA match just to see who can out grapple who).


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Unless Aoki pulled some crazy flying / standing sub (which isn't out of the realm of possibility), I agree with Toxic wholeheartedly. I'm a KJ Noons hater, but he has underrated TDD, and his striking advantage over Aoki isn't even worth wasting the keystrokes discussing...


same thing they said with Kawajiri.. Alvarez.. Hansen.. Calvacante.. Aurelio and on and on and on.

The thing is Aoki only needs 1 Takedown and it's over! Hell only one clinch probably and it's over.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

The thing with Aoki is really that he's such a charakter.

He cries, he complains, he dropkicks and runs like a chicken, he breaks an arm and flipps the finger. 

He is entertaining, wanted or unwanted.

Skillwise, like I said he is not such a complete fighter like others, BUT I also would not go that far and say he isn't a MMA fighter at all.

He is not the Manhoeff only in Grappling. If he were, he wouldn't have victories over the likes of:
Kawajiri
Hanson (pretty ok striker)
and Alvarez

You can't beat those if you ONLY know how to grapple. The thing is that his grappling skills surpass his other MMA skills by such a great lenghts, that it looks like he can only grapple.

I only think he's kind of an idiot and loses fights due to that fact and also that he needs to improve his wrestling skills,.I'm with you there.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> same thing they said with Kawajiri.. Alvarez.. Hansen.. Calvacante.. Aurelio and on and on and on.
> 
> The thing is Aoki only needs 1 Takedown and it's over! Hell only one clinch probably and it's over.


I knew you were gonna say that... ;p It's not that I particularly disagree (though, get Aurelio off that list homie), I just think Noons would be more inclined to avoid the ground at all costs, and has a higher level of technical (utilizing range) striking than those guys.

And don't get me wrong, I'd be rooting for an Aoki sub if he were to face Noons.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> same thing they said with Kawajiri.. Alvarez.. Hansen.. Calvacante.. Aurelio and on and on and on.
> 
> The thing is Aoki only needs 1 Takedown and it's over! Hell only one clinch probably and it's over.


Hansen is mediocre, and he buttscooted around against Alvarez. If Aoki fought Alvarez in SF, Bellator or the UFC he would be mauled because the ref wouldn't baby him and would make him get up and fight instead of laying there like a bitch.

And Aurelio? Guy is a can and is also a freaking one dimensional grappler. Did Aurelio even win a single fight in the UFC ever?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Saying Aoki survived the first round against Nagashima is pretty damn funny. He spent over half the round falling on his ass as a stall. It was pathetic and showed how much of a vag Aoki really is. That said, Beerbohm isnt a real impressive striker and he is completely outclassed by Aoki on the ground. I dont see him winning this fight in anyway.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> Saying Aoki survived the first round against Nagashima is pretty damn funny. He spent over half the round falling on his ass as a stall. It was pathetic and showed how much of a vag Aoki really is.


How can you say such a thing?

Aoki clearly thought the first round was under New Japan Wrestling rules and he pulled of some sweet dropkicks.

He extra brought in Steven seagal to teach him the most leathal ones....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> I knew you were gonna say that... ;p It's not that I particularly disagree (though, get Aurelio off that list homie), I just think Noons would be more inclined to avoid the ground at all costs, and has a higher level of technical (utilizing range) striking than those guys.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I'd be rooting for an Aoki sub if he were to face Noons.


Alvarez has much better striking then Noons. Noons is an overrated below average Boxer.. who couldn't even stop Nick Diaz who is one of the worst strikers in MMA.



Toxic said:


> Hansen is mediocre, and he buttscooted around against Alvarez. If Aoki fought Alvarez in SF, Bellator or the UFC he would be mauled because the ref wouldn't baby him and would make him get up and fight instead of laying there like a bitch.
> 
> And Aurelio? Guy is a can and is also a freaking one dimensional grappler. Did Aurelio even win a single fight in the UFC ever?


Ha, I knew you guys would critize the Aurelio nomination^^ was just testing you guys hihi 

As far as I remember he took Alveraz down and submited him immediately!



joshua7789 said:


> Saying Aoki survived the first round against Nagashima is pretty damn funny. He spent over half the round falling on his ass as a stall. It was pathetic and showed how much of a vag Aoki really is. That said, Beerbohm isnt a real impressive striker and he is completely outclassed by Aoki on the ground. I dont see him winning this fight in anyway.


Well he did survive! In an MMA fight all the stuff he did would allowed.. maybe end up in a yellow card in Japan but he could do this stuff for sure.

Both Noons and Beerbohm wouldn't make it out of the first round with him. But Beerbohm actually knows BJJ and has a lot victorys via submissions unlike Noons who would tap just like Nagashima, right away!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Alvarez has much better striking then Noons. Noons is an overrated below average Boxer.. who couldn't even stop Nick Diaz who is one of the worst strikers in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did survive, the thing that bothered me was that people made it sound like he actually stood and fought and Nagashima couldnt knock him out in the first. That wasnt the case at all. He acted like a giant ***** and rolled around on the ground until the round ended.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Alvarez has much better striking then Noons. Noons is an overrated below average Boxer.. who couldn't even stop *Nick Diaz who is one of the worst strikers in MMA.*


Bobby are you shitting me? Nick Diaz is a great boxer who uses his jab incredibly effectively Diaz picked apart Marius Zaromskis, he got the better of Sakurai, Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock. Funny for one of the worst strikers in MMA he seems to never lose the striking.



BobbyCooper said:


> Both Noons and Beerbohm wouldn't make it out of the first round with him. But Beerbohm actually knows BJJ and has a lot victorys via submissions unlike Noons who would tap just like Nagashima, right away!


Except Nagashima didn't tap he sent Aoki out of the ring crying (again). Noons would beat down Aoki.

Aoki spent the first 2 minutes of the fight with Alvarez avoiding any contact what so ever. What do expect fighters to do when there opponent absolutely refuses to engage and a crooked system in there opponents home country refuses to penalize him for it? Stateside Aoki would have been stood up twice and received a warning in the first two minutes of that fight. Forcing him to fight instead of throwing a tempertantrum to get his way which is what he virtually gets away with in Japan.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bobby are you shitting me? Nick Diaz is a great boxer who uses his jab incredibly effectively Diaz picked apart Marius Zaromskis, he got the better of Sakurai, Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock. Funny for one of the worst strikers in MMA he seems to never lose the striking.


Zaromskis is not a good striker at all Toxic. Just because he holds a belt in a devision with zero fighters doesn't mean he is good.. he is really bad and not worth mentioning here. But even against Zaromskis, Nick was badly hurt and almost finsihed. Sakurai don't even let me get there.. Scott Smith are you for real Toxic??

Frank Shamrock  please don't^^

He hasn't fought any decent striker in his time at SF. 

You think he will beat Daley? 

2 million bet??

Daley is gonna stop him in the very first round!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Zaromskis is not a good striker at all Toxic. Just because he holds a belt in a devision with zero fighters doesn't mean he is good.. he is really bad and not worth mentioning here.


you can't say that over a dude that kncked 3 contenders out with a head kick.

Zoromskis in not a can my friend. Not a top guy, but also not a zero when it comes to stand up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> you can't say that over a dude that kncked 3 contenders out with a head kick.
> 
> Zoromskis in not a can my friend. Not a top guy, but also not a zero when it comes to stand up.


Zaromskis is not a good striker, at least not if you want to put him into the top 20 of the World. He and his strking doesn't belong there.

He has some flashy moves yes and a couple of KO's against totla cans ok! But what else? He lost against below average striker in Cyborg and Diaz.

Diaz is an awful striker who couldn't do anything against the muay thai kicks of Cyborg who is a bad striker himself.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Zaromskis is not a good striker at all Toxic. Just because he holds a belt in a devision with zero fighters doesn't mean he is good.. he is really bad and not worth mentioning here. But even against Zaromskis, Nick was badly hurt and almost finsihed. Sakurai don't even let me get there.. Scott Smith are you for real Toxic??
> 
> Frank Shamrock  please don't^^
> 
> ...


I would love to bet the 2 million. Daley has zero chance because he is a horrible fighter. Daley should just go to K-1 because he has no interest in being a fighter only a kickboxer.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I would love to bet the 2 million. Daley has zero chance because he is a horrible fighter. Daley should just go to K-1 because he has no interest in being a fighter only a kickboxer.


Done :thumbsup:

2 Million bet :thumbsup:


Ok now let's not forget all the other bets lol^^ 

we have Overeem vs. Werdum / I picked the Reem 1 million plus sig bet if I lose!

we have Lyoto vs. Couture / I pikced Lyoto 1 Million

we have Diaz vs. Daley / 2 million I picked Daley


did we had anything else? :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You just have to make sure you have enough credits to pay up when you lose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You just have to make sure you have enough credits to pay up when you lose.


I will Toxic don't worry 


but tell me how can I lose those bet's?


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Zaromskis is not a good striker, at least not if you want to put him into the top 20 of the World. He and his strking doesn't belong there.
> 
> He has some flashy moves yes and a couple of KO's against totla cans ok! But what else? He lost against below average striker in Cyborg and Diaz.
> 
> Diaz is an awful striker who couldn't do anything against the muay thai kicks of Cyborg who is a bad striker himself.


Wow.

Okay first, just when you loose a fight, doesn't make you a can forever.
Yes he lost against Cyborg. That can happen its MMA.
And also, how the hell is Cyborg a BAD striker? Just because your not at the very top of MMA, you are not automatically a douche.

He destroyed Diaz's legs in their fight. I agree that Cyborg as an MMA fighter is nowhere a top but he is a good muay Thai fighter and not a can.

And Zoromskis lost against Diaz, he on the other hand IS a top contender. Diaz striking is also very good. not pretty lookin, not "normal" but f'n effective.

Sometimes I don't get the things you say.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't see how you have any chance of winning, besides possibly Werdum/Overeem you have no chance.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> Wow.
> 
> Okay first, just when you loose a fight, doesn't make you a can forever.
> Yes he lost against Cyborg. That can happen its MMA.
> ...


No he is not! You can clearly see the difference when you watch Cyborg fight and when you watch ALves, Daley, Shogun and so on. 

Cyborg is not even top 30 and for a very good reason! but still he almost finished nick's legs in there fight.

You also think he could really strike with someone like Paul Daley? A guy who throws every punch perfectly timed and with prefect teqniue? Plus huge power in every one of his shots?

You believe that? Or do you think Diaz takes him down and subs him? ;D



Toxic said:


> I don't see how you have any chance of winning, besides possibly Werdum/Overeem you have no chance.


It's on man but don't feel too bad after the destruction I give you. 

Also you and me in the Strikeforce Pick'em April 9th :thumbsup:

I like the dissensions we have going on here  can't believe we see things so different^^

Melendez vs. Kawajiri 500k bet ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> No he is not! You can clearly see the difference when you watch Cyborg fight and when you watch ALves, Daley, Shogun and so on.
> 
> Cyborg is not even top 30 and for a very good reason! but still he almost finished nick's legs in there fight.
> 
> ...


Cyborg is an effective striker because he has big power. Shane Carwin is not a great striker but he is incredibly effective. Cyborg is a decent striker with huge power. You can say Paul Daley is a great striker but so is Melvin Manhoef, lot of good its done him. Cyborg would beat Daley 9/10 because Daley is not a mma fighter.


> It's on man but don't feel too bad after the destruction I give you.
> 
> 
> > Bobby I feel bad, I don't even feel like I am giving you a chance.
> ...


----------

